# LAN Connection settings reset after restart



## rolling moses (Dec 10, 2013)

I just purchased a new laptop for school work. It is a Toshiba Satellite C55-A. I just opened it out of the box on Saturday night. For some reason, every time I restart the computer, the LAN Connection Settings in Internet Options automatically reset to use a proxy server. I have unchecked this and checked "automatically detect settings", but that always reverts after I restart. The only thing I can think of is that I configured my work email (Office 365) and a Windows popup said it would have to change security settings if I was going to use that type of email. Are there any other reasons this would happen and what would be the fix? I have installed a few school-based programs and would prefer not to have to do restore or recovery to save time on re-installing all that software.

OS: Windows 8.1, updated with the most recent updates.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 10, 2013)

Any group policies??


----------



## rolling moses (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure. I checked out a permissions fix from the Microsoft forums where I accessed the registry Internet Settings and made sure to add my Microsoft account under the users and checked to allow myself to modify settings. I checked out the settings on my own account and it listed me as an administrator on the computer, so I'm not sure what the root of the problem is. Also, in Windows 8.1, is there a "Local users and groups" applet like there was in Win 7? I don't see it in Computer Management like it was in Win 7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would be willing to bet it is something that is preloaded on the machine. We have had similar issues with the lenovos we get BNIB. We had one lenovo spam our network with multicast listner requests that took down many switches in the proccess. It was due to some type of program that came preinstalled.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 10, 2013)

gpedit.msc should be what you need to check

start>run>gpedit.msc


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 10, 2013)

rolling moses said:


> Not sure. I checked out a permissions fix from the Microsoft forums where I accessed the registry Internet Settings and made sure to add my Microsoft account under the users and checked to allow myself to modify settings. I checked out the settings on my own account and it listed me as an administrator on the computer, so I'm not sure what the root of the problem is. Also, in Windows 8.1, is there a "Local users and groups" applet like there was in Win 7? I don't see it in Computer Management like it was in Win 7.



Not sure, but "Local users and groups" may only be in Windows 8.1 professional.  (Note: There are assumptions in this post.)

Also, this is old but it may work for you http://social.technet.microsoft.com...04a4/ie-proxy-settings-automatically-changing


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2013)

It could be a piece of malware, a lot of them reset the proxy settings.


----------



## rolling moses (Dec 11, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> It could be a piece of malware, a lot of them reset the proxy settings.


I did a full malware scan using Malwarebytes in safe mode and it didn't pick up anything.



FX-GMC said:


> Not sure, but "Local users and groups" may only be in Windows 8.1 professional.  (Note: There are assumptions in this post.)
> 
> Also, this is old but it may work for you http://social.technet.microsoft.com...04a4/ie-proxy-settings-automatically-changing


FX-GMC, I will try that fix and post the result. 

Thanks for the advice, everyone.


----------

